# 'IRWIN 100% KNOT' For Strong Mono Leaders



## Gowge (May 21, 2004)

The knot shown on the page link below is called the "Irwin Knot", but you'll probably think it's a knot you've seen before by another name. It's sort of a combination of two very strong knots - the old time "Sandiego Knot" that's been popular for decades to tie hooks to mainline (no leaders) when livebaiting tunas, and the similar "Trilene Knot" that combines two wraps on a hook or swivel, etc. before finishing the knot. This one is 100% and pulls down nice and compact. You need a way to hold the hook or swivel or other hardware securely to pull this one down if you're using super-heavy mono.

http://www.geraldmoore.com/page6.html

With a little practice, you'll find this is a very quick & handy knot to know! 

It's also similar, but far stronger than the "Mexican Knot" shown here:










GOOD LUCK!


----------



## barhopper (May 25, 2005)

i cant make out the tie??it looks like a nuce knot,am i right?


----------



## Gowge (May 21, 2004)

NO, not a NOOSE or Hangman's Knot. http://www.realknots.com/knots/noose.htm


----------



## Skavatar (May 24, 2004)

thanks for the post, the knot is pretty easy to tie. hopefully i'll catch a big one to test it out. currently i pass my line through the eye twice then tie a uni knot, seems to be close to 100%


----------



## barhopper (May 25, 2005)

oops...forgot spellcheck


----------

